# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Meralgia Paraesthetica

## chicka1958

Beste mensen boven staande (Meralgia Panaesthetica) de titel dus, wie heeft hier nog meer last van en hoe gaan jullie met dit vervelende en pijnlijke gevoel om. Wat doen jullie bv als jullie of iemand een aanval heeft hiervan om de pijn te verminderen. Iedere reactie is welkom met een groet Chicka

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Gaat dit over pijnlijke nek, schouder, arm ?

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Katje nee het gaat over mijn linker been, ik ben donor geweest voor mijn zus daar staat ook een stukje over op MediCity en daar is wat mis gegaan. Groetjes Chicka

----------


## katje45

> Hoi Katje nee het gaat over mijn linker been, ik ben donor geweest voor mijn zus daar staat ook een stukje over op MediCity en daar is wat mis gegaan. Groetjes Chicka


Hoi Chicka,

Dus het heeft met zenuwpijn in je been te maken door de beenmerg afnamen. Hebben ze al enige actie ondernomen of is er nog niets gebeurd ?

----------


## chicka1958

Hallo Katje ja ik heb al een injectie gehad en medicijnen. De pijn loopt van mijn heup links tot en met mijn scheenbeen en dat alles, de pijn dus zit links. Het lijken wel messen die ze erin steken en het brand als de piete er lijken beestjes onder de huid te lopen (voor mijn gevoel dan he die beestjes) Je krijgt direct een reactie met douche dan komt er een aanval of nu met de koude wind buiten. Kleding kan je er ook bijna niet op verdragen. Injecties mag ik er maar een paar, dus vandaar de vraag wie heeft er ook last van, van deze aandoening en wat doen de mensen om het wat te verlichten. Een operatie zie ik niet zo snel zitten omdat dat ook best riskant kan zijn vertelde de neuroloog. Als het niet anders kan moet het, maar nu zoek ik even naar oplossingen om het zolang mogelijk uit te houden. Veel dank ieder geval voor je reactie,s, groetjes Chicka

----------


## katje45

Hallo Chicka,

Misschien moet je vragen of je tens mag gebruiken. Dat wil ook wel eens helpen bij zenuwpijn, waar vaak die gevoelens bij zijn.
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Katje ik zal dat is gaan overleggen, dank je voor de tip, :Wink:  groetjes Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Meralgia paresthetica
Dit is een specifieke aandoening van een van de belangrijke huidzenuwen van het dijbeen,gekenmerkt door pijn aan de zijkant van het bovenbeen. 
De oorzaak is waarschijnlijk compressie van de zenuw.

Meralgia Paraesthetica of Meralgia Paresthetica zijn 2 namen die ik vond.
Heeft het nog een andere,bijv nederlandse naam??
Zo ja,dan kan ik daar proberen info over te zoeken!

Xx

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Aggie nee ik weet de nederlandse naam niet en haha ook niet in het Belgie,s (geintje) sorry ik heb ook al zitten zoeken maar nee de nederlandse naam ik kom er niet uit, knuffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Misschien kan je hier wat mee :

NL: syndroom van Bernhardt-Roth, neuralgia paraesthetica

----------


## chicka1958

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: Katje dankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk je wel, jij bent goed zeg. Ik denk dat je van Agnes ook dat compliment gaat krijgen. Ik heb even op google gekeken bij die naam en jahoor daar kwam hij. Meis dikke knuf van mij hiervoor :Big Grin: . Ik ga zometeen even lezen want ik word ondanks dat ik van alles doe gek van de pijn en de messteken, het tintelende gevoel, etc,etc. Katje dank dank dank :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Ohh Katja en Agnes wat er beschreven staat klopt allemaal, behalve de zwaarlijvigheid dat snapte de neurloog ook al niet, omdat deze aandoening veelal bij dikkere mensen voorkomt en ik weeg 50 kg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , en er staat alcohol bij en ik drink geen alcohol :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik denk dat het toch verder nagekeken moet worden als ik het zo lees of er niets anders meespeelt omdat ik zo vaak zo moe ben en dit weer wijt aan de reuma maarja er kan net zo goed nog wat anders aan de hand zijn, zoals beschreven in sommige stukjes. Knufffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke pluim Katje !!!!!!!!!
Dikke knuf Ag Xx

----------


## katje45

> Ohh Katja en Agnes wat er beschreven staat klopt allemaal, behalve de zwaarlijvigheid dat snapte de neurloog ook al niet, omdat deze aandoening veelal bij dikkere mensen voorkomt en ik weeg 50 kg , en er staat alcohol bij en ik drink geen alcohol Ik denk dat het toch verder nagekeken moet worden als ik het zo lees of er niets anders meespeelt omdat ik zo vaak zo moe ben en dit weer wijt aan de reuma maarja er kan net zo goed nog wat anders aan de hand zijn, zoals beschreven in sommige stukjes. Knufffffffffffffffffffff



Hoi Chicka,

Is je onderrug al wel eens onderzocht ? Misschien komt het daar door en van pijn zelf kan je ook heel moe zijn. ( Weet ik helaas uit ervaring)

Heel veel sterkte!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Dat weet ik helaas ook uit eigen ervaring..Katje en Chicka.

Ik heb heel vaak en zeer veel last van mijn onderrug met uitstralende pijn (bij mij) naar rechterbeen en in ergste geval zelfs tot in tenen.

Maar of dat is wat jij hebt lieve Chicka???
Xx

----------


## SilviaB

Hoi Hoi
ik heb zelf meralgia paraesthetica... zwaar vervelend kan ik er wel bij vertellen!
vooral als ik op mn zij lig, of niet perfect recht op een stoel zit. de pijn verminderd soms bij mij door warmte. zelf heb ik een pittenzak die ik snel in de magnetron gooi als ik er even neit meer tegen kan. of een warm bad. kou kan ook helpen. ook is het echt belangrijk om genoeg rust te nemen om de periodes van activiteit(fietsen, lopen) op te heffen. ik heb echt met je te doen hihi. het is zwaar vervelend! het hoeft niet door overgewicht te komen. het kan ook komen door verwonding.. of gewoon simpelweg een val van een klimrek waarbij je been recht op de grond is gekomen of iets in die richting. er zijn medicatie om de pijn te verlichten. ik heb alle soorten mogelijk geprobeert maar helaas zijn de bijwerkingen bij mij erger dan de kwaal zelf ( paar keer flauwvallen is niet echt handig) of de medicatie werkt niet. maar iedereen is anders en de medicatie worden vergoed dus zeker het proberen waard. ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt! 
groetjes van silvia

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Silvia bedankt voor je reactie. Dat het zwaar vervelend is jahhhhhhh dat ben ik helemaal met je eens, soms weet je niet waar je het zoeken moet van de pijn, het gekriebel, het branderige gevoel, de steken etc. Maar ik heb een vraagje aan jouw. Silvia komt het bij jouw ook voor dat het redelijk uit te houden is en je hebt gedoucht dat dat juist de pijn oproept. Of bv het is redelijk uit te houden en zoals ik ,ik heb een hondje die naar buiten moet en de kou wekt de pijn dan op, ik bedoel dus dat door de kou de pijn dan heviger word. Herken je dat bij de warmte en of een koude reactie op de pijn? Bij mij is het gekomen door een operatie lang heel lang geleden. Ik heb er al een injectie ingehad maar ook die helpt niet veel, bijna niets. De neuroloog vertelde me dat je er daar maar een paar van mag. Die kersenpitten zak dat is een idee van je die ga ik zeker halen. Ik heb nog een vraagje heb jij er ook aanvallen bij zitten die bijna niet uit te houden zijn, dus dat de pijn door ook al doe je niets, je bent in rust op de stoel of de bank of in bed ineens veel en veel erger word. Sylvia ben benieuwd naar je reactie, groetjes van mij

----------


## SilviaB

Hoi Hoi
ja het klopt dat warmte of kou het soms ook juist kan uitlokken bij mij. als ik er al last van heb dan is het ideaal om even een pittenzak op te warmen. maar als er even niks aan de hand is en ik loop even van een ruimte met kamertemperatuur naar buiten en dan weer naar binnen dat is echt niet te houden soms. ik denk veel temperatuurverschillen achter elkaar echt een trigger is! heb jij af en toe ook het gevoel dat er een olifant op je been is gaan zitten (klinkt apart maar een heel erg drukkend gevoel op die plek). nu is het weer heel erg als ik een beetje naar links of rechts leun bij het zitten, of op mn zij lig. maar meestal gaat het redelijk als ik rechtop zit of op mn rug of buik lig. heb jij dat ook dat het in de ene houding fijner is dan in andere? dat het af en toe zonder (duidelijke) reden erger wordt en niet uit te houden is daar heb ik zeker last van. een gevoel van duizenden mieren onder de huid en in me bovenbeen en de huid zelf als er op gedrukt wordt voelt heel erg *doof* aan. of het slaapt. door krabben of knijpen gaat het over. soms wordt ik wakker met blauwe plekken of striemen van het krabben. dan is het zo erg dat het minder wordt als ik krab ofzo. wat je zei over het in rust op de stoel of bank of bed dat het erger word he, kan je je herrinneren of het aan je houding heeft gelegen? lag je op je zij? zat je met je been waar je last van had over de andere been? leun je met je gewicht op 1 been? zit je met je benen in de bank?
ik herken wel heel veel van jou. daar ben ik echt blij mee!
groetjes van silvia

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Silvia ja klopt de temperatuur verschillen roepen extra pijn op, bij mij ook. Wat je beschrijft van dat olifanten gevoel klopt ook. Je been voelt echt giga zwaar aan, je hebt net het gevoel of je het moet meeslepen. Of er 1000e mieren onder je huid lopen herken ik ook heel goed, ohhhhhhhhhhhh je blijft krabben inderdaad tot kapotte plekken, blauwe plekken, of striemen. Inderdaad wat je schrijft dat knijpen erin doe ik ook vaak, ik heb er nu vandaag even opgelet en jahoor doe ik ook. Soms kan je er ook geen kleding op verdragen, dan lijkt het wel of het in de brand staat dat stuk been haha stuk been hoe ik het schrijf. Op mijn buik kan ik helaas niet liggen dan slaan mijn knieen op slot ook door verschillende operatie,s. Ik val altijd in slaap op mijn rechterzij maar door de warmte van het dekbed begint dat been weer de branden of te kriebelen of die rare jah soort mes steken erin. Het is wel iets raars hoor wat we hebben, waar we last van hebben. Het is ook aan een ander niet te beschrijven wat je voelt terwijl het ozo pijnlijk is. Silvia ik ben toch blij dat ik iemand heb gevonden die er ook last van heeft ik ging gewoon denken dit zit tussen mijn oren. Dit verbeeld ik me maar, die pijn. Vandaag heb ik geen tijd gehad voor een kersenpit zak om die te halen maar ik ga dat zeker uit proberen. Meis sterkte  :Wink:  ik weet wat je voelt, maar we blijven lachen he, we laten ons niet klein krijgen hierdoor  :Frown:  :Big Grin:  :Frown:  Groetjes Chicka

----------


## SilviaB

Oo wat ben ik blij dat ik heb gereageert op je berichtje! nou heb ik ook het gevoel niet meer dat ik langzaam gek wordt! en inderdaad eindelijk iemand die begrijpt hoe ik me voel! zonder dat ik al te veel moeite hoef te doen om het uit te leggen! dit is hoe ik het wel is uitleg: het gevoel dat er een stuk of 1000 mieren onder je huid rondlopen, dat er iemand met messen in je been steekt, een olifant er op is gaan zitten, en je huid staat in de fik. en dat soms allemaal in 1 keer. dan heb je best het gevoel of je gek word:P maar ik ben echt blij dat je je herkent in wat ik zei! het zit niet tussen je oren en je verbeeld het je zeker niet. dat heb ik ook echt wel gedacht. maar het is niet zo. en het is een pijn die niet te vergelijken is met wat voor trauma dan ook! geen muggenbult, geen val, geen breuk, geen jeuk zoals normaal....een heel andere pijnsensatie. maar je hebt helemaal gelijk we blijven lachen en dit krijgt ons niet klein :Big Grin:  mag ik je vragen hoe oud je bent trouwens? dat vroeg ik me af! niet dat dat uitmaakt hihi. 
groetjes en sterkte van silvia

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Sil ik ben ook reuze blij dat je hebt gereageerd op mijn schrijven. Ja je denkt of gaat echt denken dit zit tussen je oren. En inderdaad alles voel je tegelijk klopt ook helemaal. Je vraagt haha hoe oud ik ben, nou wat schat je deze oude soepkip haha jaaaaaaaaaaaa ondanks alles blijf ik toch lachen en soms zo gek als een deur, maar okee hoe oud schat je me  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , knuf Chicka  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SilviaB

oo jemig.. ik kan al niet schatten als ik een hoofd voor me zie en nou moet ik het doen uit berichtjes.... nou ik denk in ieder geval niet echt oud.. is 35 heel erg verkeerd geschat? ik durf het bijna niet te zeggen straks ben je veel jonger ofzo:P
liefs,
silvia

----------


## chicka1958

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: Heel heel mooi compliment :Stick Out Tongue: , neeeeeeee jonger ben ik niet ik ben 50 over een maandje of 2 ben ik 51 sssssssstttttttttttttttt

----------


## SilviaB

haaaaha okee had ik niet gedacht!!! maar daar hou ik van!! vrolijk, optimistisch en lekker gek doen hihi!! andersom hoef je het niet te vragen (zou bijna u gaan zeggen whaha) want me leeftijd staat in me profiel volgens mij! maar ik ben echt blij dat ik nou zeker weet dat ik niet gek ben! op dit moment sta ik half te stuiteren want als ik niet beter wist had ik geprobeert mierenverdelger onder me huid te spuiten hihi... maar ik ga maar is slapen. slaap lekker!
liefs
silvia

----------


## chicka1958

Weltruste Sil slaap lekker enne geen U he mafkees :Big Grin:

----------


## SilviaB

Heej Chicka

18 december afspraak bij de neuroloog!
heb vanacht van 5 tot 7 geslapen daarvoor alleen maar wakker gelegen heel erg irritant. ben een beetje gesloopt! ik ben blij als de neuroloog iets voor me kan doen. maar ik had nog een vraagje. wat voor behandeling had je gehad? blokkade? of iets anders..
((word een beetje gek hier, normaal heb ik het niet heel lang achter elkaar door maar nou al 2 dagen non-stop. lekker irritant dus)) hoe gaat het vandaag?
liefs
silvia

----------


## chicka1958

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Sil hier die ouwe weer haha. Lief ik heb een injectie gehad maar die heeft niet geholpen, ik moet het even een paar weken aankijken en dan weer terug. Voor jouw is het goed dat je naar de neuroloog moet, dat je een afspraak hebt gemaakt. Het klopt de nachten, soms maak je hele korte nachten en ben je geradbraakt de dag erop van al de vervelende symptomen van deze aandoening. Dat je het nu 2 dagen aan 1 stuk door hebt dat sloopt je, normaal zijn het aanvallen bij mij. De aanvallen duren bij mij ook wel is langer als een dag maar er kan ook een gedeelte van de dag bij zijn dat ik totaal niets voel van de aandoening. Vandaag heb ik er ook last van maar uit te houden, dragelijk snap je. Maar vervelend jahhhhh dat wel. Sterkte meis haha ik weet wat je voelt, Knuffffffffffffffff van mij

----------


## SilviaB

Heej Chicka
daar kom ik weer hoor met mn irritant veel vragen! hihi..
maar wat voor injecties waren het die je hebt gehad? 
medicatie tegen de pijn?
of zijn door injecties tijdelijk de zenuwen uitgeschakeld? want dat mag je namelijk ook maar eens in de zoveel tijd herhalen die behandeling.
eindelijk gaat het overdag wat beter. ik hoop dat je er niet zo heel veel last van hebt gehad. (vast wel, maar ik hoop niet zo erg)
liefs van silvia

----------


## SilviaB

op dit moment: niet uit te houden!!
echt verschrikkelijk dat branderige jeukerige verschrikkelijk drukkende gevoel op mn been! word er gek van :O

----------


## katje45

Hallo Sylvia,

Balen voor je dat je zo'n last hebt. Is er afgelopen tijd nog wat aan gedaan?

----------


## GeKo

Hallo,
Ik ben een man 70 jaar, en heb precies de zelfde problemen/irritaties als bovenstaand maar dan aan beide bovenbenen, en al heel wat jaren. Het wordt steeds erger vooral bij lang staan b.v.nat-scheren, kan ongeveer een kwartiertje lopen en daar beginnen de steken etc.
In de jaren heb ik diverse medicijnen gekregen, een SSEP en MRI zaten ook daarbij.
Op dit moment maak ik gebruik van een TENS apparaat en plak de pleisters/elektroden met de stroom-kabeltjes/ op beide bovenbenen, niet op de dove plekken. Hiermee ben ik pas begonnen zo'n vier keer een half uur per dag. Maar verwacht net zo als de vorige onderzoeken geen resultaat hiervan.
In September a.s. krijg ik injecties toegediend.

Ik benieuwd hoe het gaat met de Dames en Heren van eerdere klachten, sterkte!

----------


## GeKo

Moderator, heb ik dit bericht goed verzonden?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Geko,

Het bericht is prima verzonden hoor  :Wink:  En staat ook in de goede rubriek!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## SilviaB

Hoi GeKo,

Zo te horen heeft u deze aandoening in een vrij ernstige mate. Het zou erg fijn zijn voor u als deze techniek aan slaat. Zelf heb ik geen medicatie meer, hier kon ik niet tegen en ben ik redelijk ziek van geworden. Met een aantal handige tips is de pijn bij mij gelukkig veel minder geworden. Ik loop bijna niet meer op hakken, Draag losse hoge broeken of rokjes en jurken zodat er niks kan knellen en aangezien ik er vooral last van krijg bij scheef zitten en op mijn zij liggen doe ik dit ook minder. Wel blijft mij rechter bovenbeen helemaal doof. Ik hoop dat ook bij u de klachten stukje bij beetje minder worden!

Groetjes,

Silvia

----------


## GeKo

Al weer een paar jaar gelden mijn laatste post betreffende MP. Ben een man van bijna 73 jaar. En heb helaas nog steeds erg veel last van deze klachten aan beide benen, voel ze de hele dag door en wordt erger na een kwartier lopen of staan. Ben doorverwezen naar een Neurochirurg via mijn Neuroloog, en verwacht binnenkort een eerste afspraak (intake)
Na heel veel jaren bezoeken aan speciallisten en Fisio etc. met de nodige injecties c/q medicijnen zat dit er wel aan te komen. Toch ben ik ook hiervoor een beetje huiverig, misschien andere gevolgen??....
Weet niet of ik ook deze melding al eerder had vermeld, maar heb een paar jaar geleden door een Rectum-Amputatie een Stoma met een Hernia misschien zijn daardoor ook die been-klachten verergerd. Afwachten maar weer...Mede patiënten sterkte Gr.v.GeKo

----------


## abs04

Hoi, 
Zijn er toevallig ook mensen die Meralgia Paraesthetica hebbend door het dragen van te strakke broeken? Ik heb online gevonden dat als dit het geval is je het kunt oplossen door te kiezen voor wijdere kleding, maar hier lijkt zo te horen de aandoening me toch wat erger.

----------


## GeKo

Hallo, ik ben een man bijna 74 jaar en heb al ruim 20 jaar heel veel last van deze MP en wel aan beide bovenbenen, ongeveer 15 minuten lopen en daar komen de steken/prikkelingen weer. Nadat ik door diverse Neurologen en andere artsen gezien ben, en ook medicijnen/injecties hiervoor gekregen, werd ik doorverwezen naar een neurochirurg en na wat aarzelingen ben ik onder volledige narcose geopereerd. Er zijn aan beide zijde vernauwde zenuwen weggesneden. Ik geloof zeker dat dit de enigste oplossing hiervoor is, JAMMER dat dit niet eerder kon, ik kan nu weer veel langer wandelen dan voorheen, een lichte doofheid blijft aan de dijbenen, maar ook dat was erger dan voorheen!!!!
Ik wens u veel sterkte en succes toe!!

----------


## GeKo

Mijn excuus ik ontdek na het teruglezen van mijn laatste bericht, dat drie berichten hierboven ik al eerder gereageerd had! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

